# repair outdoor faucet seat?



## mx13 (Apr 8, 2007)

I let my outdoor Mansfield frostproof faucet leak for too long, and the seat is now visibly damaged, so it won't seal completely even with a new washer.  I have a home repair book that suggests using a seat grinder to restore the surface of a damaged faucet, but the illustration shows a bathroom type faucet.  Anyone know if a grinder is available that can reach into a frostproof faucet, or will it be necessary to replace the faucet?   

I don't know the model number (looked briefly, maybe I missed it if it's not conspicuous).  It takes a 1/2" washer (size 00).

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## asbestos (Apr 9, 2007)

That sounds like a niche market of a niche market
it may be possible to get one that long, but it  would be a    _specialty_    item. You might try to see it you could fit the grinder part onto something long enough to reach it


----------



## Big Red (Apr 12, 2007)

You should be able to find one at a good plumbing supplier.  I have one I bought years ago but haven't seen them in most stores.


----------



## glennjanie (Apr 14, 2007)

Hello Mike and Welcome to the Forum:
Don't beat yourself up trying to fix the old faucet just turn the water main off and replace the faucet; they don't cost all that much.
Glenn


----------

